# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Αξιόπιστο DNS!

## PROGRAMMERPC

Μπορειτε να μου πείτε εναν αξιόπιστο DNS που να κάνει resolve και awmn & inet? γιατι του Cha0s πάτωσαν!

----------


## mikemtb

10.23.26.1

----------


## tsatasos

> 10.23.26.1


+1!

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! εγω εχω κανει το αλλο αν και πολλοι θα πουν οτι ειναι βλακεια (ειμαι σιγουρος) αλλα εχω λυσει το θεμα οσον αφορα στο ιντερνετ και ετσι εχω την μεγιστη αποδοση χωρις προβληματα dns....
εχω βαλει στο 109 που εχω εσωτερικο RB για ιντερνετ, μονο ιντερνετ DNS και καρφωτα εχω δηλωσει καταχωρησεις DNS οτι θελω να ανοιγει, πχ leechers, piranka κτλ κτλ.
Ετσι δεν σκαω για dns του awmn.....
Βεβαια στο ταρατσο RB εχω αρκετα dns του awmn εκει μεσα, αλλα στο τοπικο μου δικτυο σαν gw εχει το 109.
Αν θελει κανεις ας δοκιμασει αλλα το προτεινω αν εχετε εσωτερικο RB για ιντερνετ routing μονο.

----------


## anka

10.87.176.10 λειτουργεί και dns service

----------


## senius

> 10.87.176.10 λειτουργεί και dns service


Ναι δούλευε επί καιρό μια χαρά, μέχρι πριν 10 μέρες....
Μετά έπεσε "κακό" δάχτυλο από καλούς ανθρώπους που νοιάζονται, σεβονται το AWMN δίκτυο και τους ανθρώπους του, όπως λέει πάντα ο *ανεπιθύμητος πλέον* acoul η ozonet.
Δείτε εδώ :
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=39670

----------


## nikolas_350

> Μπορειτε να μου πείτε εναν αξιόπιστο DNS που να κάνει resolve και awmn & inet?


Με την ευκαιρία της ερώτησης σου, έτρεξα χθες ένα script που κάνει έλεγχο σε διάφορους dns ρωτώντας για αρκετά domains (ίσως όλα τα ns & domain που είναι λειτουργικά σήμερα).
Με λίγο μορφοποίηση για να είναι ευανάγνωστα και αποκοπή της περιττής πληροφορία τα ανέβασα εδώ.
http://10.25.176.88/domains/All-NS-r...ll-Domains.txt
και μια λίστα με τα domains που έχουν τις πιο πολλές αστοχίες επίλυσης από διάφορους dns http://10.25.176.88/domains/blackdom.txt 

Φυσικά θα είχε πιο πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό να γίνει από τον κόμβο σου για να έχεις τους αντίστοιχους χρόνους από σένα και για να υπολογιστούν και ενδεχόμενα προβλήματα ή ιδιαιτερότητες δρομολόγησης πάλι από εσένα προς τους dns.

Εάν σε ενδιαφέρει, το script βρίσκεται εδώ. 
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=394...512#post566512
Εάν χρειαστείς κάτι παραπάνω για τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του ή νεότερες εκδόσεις μου λες.

----------


## anka

Πολύ καλό Νικόλα!!!

----------


## nikolas_350

Χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά να έχουμε και με ένα πολύ δημιουργικό 2017




> Πολύ καλό Νικόλα!!!


Για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε το παραπάνω έγινε δυναμικό και με καθημερινή ανανέωση
http://nettools.awmn/dns.php
νέο link http://nettools.awmn/benchmark/

----------

